# Preaching



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 11, 2013)

Any one-sentence definition on preaching?


----------



## Andres (Sep 12, 2013)

A bit more than just one sentence, but perhaps you might derive a more succinct definition from these two WLC questions:



> Q. 155. How is the word made effectual to salvation?
> A. The Spirit of God maketh the reading, but especially the preaching of the word, an effectual means of enlightening, convincing, and humbling sinners; of driving them out of themselves, and drawing them unto Christ; of conforming them to his image, and subduing them to his will; of strengthening them against temptations and corruptions; or building them up in grace, and establishing their hearts in holiness and comfort through faith unto salvation.
> 
> Q. 159. How is the Word of God to be preached by those that are called thereunto?
> A. They that are called to labor in the ministry of the word, are to preach sound doctrine, diligently, in season and out of season; plainly, not in the enticing words of man's wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit, and of power; faithfully, making known the whole counsel of God; wisely, applying themselves to the necessities and capacities of the hearers; zealously, with fervent love to God and the souls of his people; sincerely, aiming at his glory, and their conversion, edification, and salvation.


----------



## Cymro (Sep 12, 2013)

The preparation of a people for glory.


----------



## PhillipJLee (Oct 2, 2013)

"For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures... But by the grace of God I am what I am, and his grace toward me was not in vain. On the contrary, I worked harder than any of them, though it was not I, but the grace of God that is with me. Whether then it was I or they, so we preach and so you believed." 1 Corinthians 15:3, 10-11 ESV

_Preaching is the delivering of Christ's death and resurrection through Scripture for the purpose of belief in the grace of God._

I welcome critiques and/or modifications of this definition as I just came up with it on the spot -- interesting question though! I am very curious to see what the additional responses will be.

SDG


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 2, 2013)

*Preaching is God speaking in the power of His Spirit about His Son from His word through a man to men.*

Thabiti Anyabwile's definition found here:  How Do You Define Preaching?


----------



## Cymro (Oct 2, 2013)

Doctrine on fire.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the definition needs to include the "who" of who can preach as well. 

Every time the Gospel is explained it is not preaching.


----------

